# Need help explaining worship on website



## Andres (Apr 28, 2010)

I am in the process of overhauling my church's entire website. Not only am I redesigning the look of the site, I am also changing some content and adding some that was previously non-existent. One page that I am adding is a page about our worship and/or our services. I believe most churches have a similar page that basically tells people what to expect when they come to the church. Our old site didn't have this page and I think it might be helpful. 

This is where I am stuck. I am writing this page from scratch and I'm just not sure what to put. Should I explain the RPW? Do I explain the liturgy? Or do I just tell people something like we sing hymns and we have children in our services? I am also stuck on how to word this. Do I explain it to someone who has no background of reformed worship? For example, should I use terms like regulative principle of worship and covenant children? 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 28, 2010)

Great question. I would not assume people know about the regulative principle in your description, if you choose to use it. 

What I think it helpful is to have a section on Worship and another section on "what to expect", for visitors. In the latter section you include things like typical attire, start and end times, children remaining in the service and all other practical elements that might surprise a visitor or make them uncomfortable.

In your Worship section, you of course will want to explain why you do what you do, but I think it's important that you not do so in a way that sounds "holier than thou". You want to make it clear that you are intentional in your worship, but you don't want to turn off those for whom this is all new.


----------



## Andres (Apr 28, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Great question. I would not assume people know about the regulative principle in your description, if you choose to use it.
> 
> What I think it helpful is to have a section on Worship and another section on "what to expect", for visitors. In the latter section you include things like typical attire, start and end times, children remaining in the service and all other practical elements that might surprise a visitor or make them uncomfortable.
> 
> In your Worship section, you of course will want to explain why you do what you do, but I think it's important that you not do so in a way that sounds "holier than thou". You want to make it clear that you are intentional in your worship, but you don't want to turn off those for whom this is all new.



Thanks. I never considered having a separate "what to expect" section. I like that idea.


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 28, 2010)

Why don't you ask your pastor what he wants on that page.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's ours: Services - MIDLANE PARK PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would recommend going around to several different church websites within your denomination (if your not EP/NI then the RPCNA wouldn't help much) and look at what they have and use the best of what you find to create yours.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 28, 2010)

Here'e something I wrote a while ago:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/ordinary-means-grace-19104/


----------



## Andres (Apr 28, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Here'e something I wrote a while ago:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/ordinary-means-grace-19104/


 
thanks, I'll just copy all this on our website. 

Just kidding! Seriously, thanks brother. I will definitely draw from some poignant points you have made.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 28, 2010)

Our web site "worship" page begins:

_The Bible, which is the Word of God, is entirely sufficient for everything in our faith, life, and practice and we do not need to add anything of our own, nor should we. Therefore our worship is to be ordered according to God’s instructions, and not according to our imaginations or traditions or in any way God has not prescribed for us. This is referred to as the Regulative Principle of Worship, which dictates our worship is entirely regulated and ruled by the teaching of scripture. Our worship is neither "contemporary" nor "traditional" but simple and biblical._

It goes on to give some specifics.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Andres,

This will not answer your question fully. But, I find information like this on a church web site about the Lord's Supper helpful
The Lord's Supper

especially for visitors, new people so they know the Scriptural basis and practice of it in the church. It's a ministry in and of itself, as well as a practical resource for study and contemplation.

You may also find helpful a wealth of information on Mr. GI Williamson's web site, including information about the regulative principle:
http://www.nethtc.net/~giwopc/index.html

(Remember, always ask permission to copy substance off a web site).


----------



## Andres (Apr 28, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Andres,
> 
> This will not answer your question fully. But, I find information like this on a church web site about the Lord's Supper helpful
> The Lord's Supper
> ...


 

Thank you sir. Whenever I find something good that I want to share from a website, I just link directly to that page. I usually say something like, "for more information on the Regulative Principle of Worship, please click here to read an article by G.I. Williamson." Is something like this appropriate?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yes, but it's a blessing to actually contact the person or church and ask for permission... you might be surprised at the friends you make, the things you learn, and what God will do with them.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 28, 2010)

Andres, not sure how you're approaching the redesign of the site itself...but if you're going with WordPress by chance, check out Premium Wordpress Themes | Elegant Themes, as it can give you an idea of what you can start with as far as themes go. You can edit it as you wish, but they are awesome premium themes (as opposed to the cheap and free ones). PM me if you're interested, as I have access to them, and can show you what it would look like with your content.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 28, 2010)

Under the "what to expect" section, you may want to include an actual sample bulletin or order of worship. I find it very helpful when church websites include that information!


----------



## pesterjon (Apr 29, 2010)

In writing our website, I have endeavored to explain simply and substantially using terms even non-believers would generally understand. As far as worship, you might want to explain the difference between a "worship service" and life as worship. If you assume from the start that your readers have never been to church in their life, this might help you explain clearly without making too many assumptions. You can easily add some buzzwords in parentheses or elsewhere on the site, such as RPW, that would give clues to people who already know exactly what you are talking about.


----------

